
Ask HN: Know any websites/weblogs that explain math/ML intuitively? - behnamoh
I&#x27;m a huge fan of learning things intuitively. A while ago I stumbled upon http:&#x2F;&#x2F;betterexplained.com, but apart from that, I haven&#x27;t seen any other website&#x2F;weblog that explains math concepts intuitively or with diagrams. I know a couple of YouTube channels but I guess I&#x27;m not a learn-by-video type of person. Do you happen to know any relevant sources that don&#x27;t just explain the formulae, but rather explain the thoughts and intuitions of mathematical&#x2F;ML concepts?
======
Diti
Maybe [https://github.com/vEnhance/napkin](https://github.com/vEnhance/napkin)

